# Piper



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great! You do an awesome job finding homes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's being so cute and clingy too, makes me feel even more guilty! How is your foster?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yikes, when asked if they're sure they could keep her with every move (they're military) I got no further responses. Maybe they're just busy- but I don't think that was an unreasonable reply! That or they think she's ugly (I sent pics) but that's impossible! My favorite adopters are forum people... hint hint! lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We are starting to look for a buddy for Charlie. I feel so bad cause he wants to play with my 2 other dogs, but they're turning 14 1/2 this month and just want to hang out with each other.....at this age we celebrate 1/2 bithdays too. We're either looking at a black lab or golden, or even a mix, not sure if a male or female would be better?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well Piper is a dream dog! She is playful too. She is a loud player, but she gets along with everyone here from the grumpy senior to the crazy Golden puppy. She does like male playmates better for wrestling and crazy play. She and Epic are constantly at it... especially when I am trying to watch TV or talk on the phone! LOL 

She is BIG, but her manners are flawless. She is going to be 85 pounds easily even thin. She is still 95 or so now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Epic and Piper:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, she is a big girl. Charlie would probably question his manliness around her...lol She sounds like such a sweetheart. Good luck finding her a great home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah she is HUGE! I am not worried, though, there is no urgency and she is an easy keeper. Neither of us would have a problem with however long she stayed. I just would rather forever keep a crazy one or one with problems, IYKWIM. Piper is so good, she'll find a home easily.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> We're either looking at a black lab or golden, or even a mix, not sure if a male or female would be better?


Please, let me introduce you to *Dot* : : 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11711547

She has been on the "Labs4Rescue" petfinder list for months. If she isn't taken soon I'm thinking of taking her. I know that she is from the south (black dogs are hard to find homes for in the south) but they do transports up the east coast every week. I think the reason that she was over looked is because they had such a crappy picture of her on her listing and they finally changed it to a really nice pic. She's beautiful.

Jenna, tell me more about Piper. I would do a search but since I'm not a paying member it's very difficult to do any type of a search because I have to wait 120 seconds between searches  :no: 
Did you see this weeks episode on Animal Planets show--Dogs 101? They featured Whippets and I was thinking of you while I was watching it :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Jenna, tell me more about Piper. I would do a search but since I'm not a paying member it's very difficult to do any type of a search because I have to wait 120 seconds between searches  :no:
> Did you see this weeks episode on Animal Planets show--Dogs 101? They featured Whippets and I was thinking of you while I was watching it :


Does this maybe mean another transport? WOOHOO. LOL I saw the whippet show the other night and thought of Jenna and her boys. They are gorgeous in person.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Piper would sure love a transport- or anything! She is about the most push button, perfect dog I've ever met.

She has a few small vices:

1) Once or twice she's peed when I have yelled at (another dog, not her) then grabbed her collar. No other time, ever, and no accidents ever.

2) She barks and growls sometimes loudly in play. She means NO harm, but when two other dogs rough play, she'll follow them around and be the "ref" LOL

3) She prefers a male to wrestle with, but she gets along fine with other females. 

4) She still needs to lose about 10 pounds, but she's not slow or easily tired by the weight. She's very muscled up and can walk far, etc. So it's no big deal. 

5) She will chase an outdoor cat. She will no longer pull the leash. I put a prong collar on her and only had to use it once to break that. I can also tell her no, stay, when off leash. But you'd have to probably work with her as the new handler. Indoor cats she is only mildly interested in.

I think that's it... she's very calm- calmest Golden ever! She just snoozes all day. She plays ball gently, brings it to hand, and releases. She swims. She loves kids. She knows a very reliable sit and a stay (even off leash and we're working on out of sight stays- she's the stay queen!). She knows down, roll over, and shake paws. She, obviously, learns fast. She walks calmly without pulling, and after only a few days, I could off leash her. She's perfect in the car, and she goes in a crate w/o problems and is a good eater and she's never had any digestive issue. Skin is great, coat is beautiful... you can tell she had bad ears before but the good food is clearing them up fast.

She's spayed, chipped, and current on all shots, and comes with her collar, a leash, a fresh dose of Advantage, all her records, etc, and her adoption fee is $150.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS she is HW negative


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How old is she?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oops! I forgot about that very obvious info! She's three years old.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ADOPTED!  Yay! Really good situation- she was a hard one to let go! It's been several days and she's doing beautifully, so I am thrilled!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenna: Was Piper adopted by the Military Folks?

Hope not-it didn't sound stable-how could they be stable when orders to go can come at any minute.

*Cathy: As far as DOT,* you said she's been on Lab4rescue for months, is she with you now?
I would adopt her. What a Doll!!!

Please, let me introduce you to Dot : 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11711547


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, I decided to go with a middle aged couple who have a ranch about two hours from here


----------

